# Siren looking prego, guess how many puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren looks thrilled to have her picture taken! lol She is due any day now, how many puppies do you think she will have? She looked bigger a few days ago and now they have dropped and she looks a bit smaller. I am guessing she will have 8 puppies and Leonard thinks 6. What do you think?

Yeah I know our yard is a mess but we got this place at a good deal and just need to fix it up a bit. The front yard will be completely re-landscaped in a few months. YAY

















{sings} do your boobs hang low, do they wobble to and fro..... LMAO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll guess 6.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

7 ......


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

8??? ....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think 9!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww poor baby her face in the first pic is just how I felt the last few days of pregnancy. I'm thinking 5 puppies. Ooooooo I just can't wait to see them


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

She is looking good - just like a chubby pit bull. I don't know much about this, but i will guess 5.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

5 or 6.................i want pics of the pups


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's still beautiful!! I guess 9 too! maybe 10 hiding in her rib cage!!
You never know though!! We took my chi Bella to the vet during her whole pregnancy. He only palpated 1!!! And only 1 came out on the x-ray. She winded up having 4!!! So you never know 

Can't wait to see them!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly!!
Good luck Momma!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha big ol girl! I am going to guess 5 puppies!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm guessing 11


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm guessing 8


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ohco......


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i think 9 or 8, i swear she's smiling, she's proud. lol!

Continuing to the song: {Can you tie them in a not, can you tie em in a bow?} Sing with me Siren! ROFL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> i think 9 or 8, i swear she's smiling, she's proud. lol!
> 
> Continuing to the song: {Can you tie them in a not, can you tie em in a bow?} Sing with me Siren! ROFL


Can you throw them over your shoulder like a Continental soldier, Do your boobs hang low! LMAO I knew someone would know what I was talking about! :rofl::rofl:

Yeah my poor momma! She really looks bigger in person and who ever said 11 (floorcandy!) is in trouble!! lol I don't want to have to find homes for 11 it is hard enough with 7-8. Vixen had 11 in her litter and I had some of the puppies till they were 7 months old. Finding what I consider good homes can really hard!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm gonna go with 9 too! She's looking great, Lisa! We can't wait for Siren to go into labor for real this time!! We want puppies!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*10...definitely 10 puppies, that's bank!*


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

ill say 7 since no one else has...

lucky number 7!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

7 PUPPIES!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> who ever said 11 (floorcandy!) is in trouble!! lol I don't want to have to find homes for 11 it is hard enough with 7-8. Vixen had 11 in her litter and I had some of the puppies till they were 7 months old. Finding what I consider good homes can really hard!


I got room for extras...I would never have time to sleep again, but eh it would be worth it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you keeping Vixen?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

7!
_________________________________________


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Are you keeping Vixen?


Shes keeping everyone.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25239-down-sizing-need-place-few-dogs-2.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so Siren's milk has doubled since yesterday and I am pretty sure we will have them tonight. Cross your fingers that girl goes into labor today!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Ok so Siren's milk has doubled since yesterday and I am pretty sure we will have them tonight. Cross your fingers that girl goes into labor today!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea puppies *fingers crossed* I just can't wait to see them. Oh man.  
*biting nail anxiously*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

12. Definitely 12. At 3am in the morning.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not sure if i've responded yet, but i say 10


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz @ 12 at 3 am! that would be awful!!!!!

I am saying 7! heehee I WANNA KNOW WHEN THEY'RE POPPIN OUT!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Ok so Siren's milk has doubled since yesterday and I am pretty sure we will have them tonight. Cross your fingers that girl goes into labor today!!!


Haha okay! Got em crossed! They'll be healthy and pretty


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NO PUPPIES YET! She really just wants to hang on to them!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Come on puppies!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't make me go in and get them


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

american_pit your to funny omg! thats a way to scare'em out for sure!
it looks like a 8-9 pup litter and some are hiding in her rib cage i bet ya!
she is still very pretty


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lindsay is pretty spot on at the 3am part. Ugh, why do bitches gotta be like that?!?!?!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


>


She's doing it on purpose look at her little smirk. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh YAY, hope all goes well, the suspence is killing me haha


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yep.. it'll be nine.. i can tell from the pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just can't wait she's keeping us all in suspence for her personal enjoyment lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think she likes being pregnant so she is not giving them up!! Maybe if I quit starting at her all day she will go into labor! LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I think she likes being pregnant so she is not giving them up!! Maybe if I quit starting at her all day she will go into labor! LMAO


Mae waited till I wasn't feeling well and was getting into bed to lay down and try to get better. POW! Here come puppies.

Moo wasn't due for another week, but I knew if I didn't take her she would have puppies. I took her out of town to my sisters for Easter and 3am Easter morning puppies!

Kamakazi wasn't due for another week. It was my 21st birthday. I stayed home because I didn't want to leave her. We had Nathans sister and her boyfriend over. Kamakazi waited till we are all nice and drunk and.... 14 puppies!

Chino waited till I was putting everyone away and heading to bed.. Aimee comes in Chinos having puppies!

They never ever ever ever deliver when it is convenient.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll their extra cozy in there ....... I think its time to shake things up some how !!!


----------

